# Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica



## edoA (28. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gerne wissen worin sich diese beiden Rollen unterscheiden ?

Würde mich über eure Meinungen im Praxiseinsazt freuen.

Mein Einsatzgebiet: mittel bis schweres Spinnfischen.
Ruten wären: Sportex BlackArrow, TurboSpin2 und Balzer Edition.

Ich weiss, dass die Spros stark verbreitet sind, und quasi eine Kopie davon. Aber das bitte nicht mehr erörtern, gibts schon zu genüge hier im Board 

Ach ja, macht es Sinn die CF-Varianten vorzuziehen ?

Freue mich über qualifizierten Input.

Tante Edit schiebt noch hinterher: Habe die 4000er Varianten im Fokus.


----------



## ede123 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Hallöchen !|wavey:

die arctica hat im vergleich zur zauber das stabilere excenter getriebe drin die zauber das wormshaft, so war es jeden falls bei den alten. ich habe die alte arctica seit 3,5 jahren mittlerweile und bin super zufrieden, von ostsee bis norwegen, köder bis 70 gramm (eher selten) sie macht alles ohne probleme mit und gefettet oder geölt hab ich auch nix

zur neuen kann ich nix sagen außer , dass sie in letzter zeit bei der bucht 2 mal für um die 40 euro weggegangen ist |bigeyes neuer zustand und 4000er größe ! hab mich sehr geärgert aber eigentich läuft die alte ja noch super #6

ps. das einzige, was mich bei der alten arctica ein wenig stört ist die klappkurbel! die hat mittlerweile etwas spiel !


----------



## Lxrs K. (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Die arctica ist wirklich stabil und macht einiges mit. kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*



> CF-Varianten


Ich kenne diese Dinger nicht bzw. nur von Bildern im Netz, aber: Eine Carbon-Kurbel könnte ich persönlich nicht brauchen. Das riecht mir zu empfindlich.

Kein Bock, auch noch ausgerechnet auf die Kurbel aufpassen zu müssen... selbige will ich herknechten und auch mal aus Versehen kräftig wo dagegenömmeln können, ohne großartig drüber nachdenken zu müssen... auch auf ne Rolle ist man halt schnell mal draufgelatscht...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. September 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Dinger nicht bzw. nur von Bildern im Netz, aber: Eine Carbon-Kurbel könnte ich persönlich nicht brauchen. Das riecht mir zu empfindlich.
> 
> Kein Bock, auch noch ausgerechnet auf die Kurbel aufpassen zu müssen... selbige will ich herknechten und auch mal aus Versehen kräftig wo dagegenömmeln können, ohne großartig drüber nachdenken zu müssen... auch auf ne Rolle ist man halt schnell mal draufgelatscht...



Arctica ist eine solide Rolle+hübscher Optik.Karbon Kurbel betrifft nur die CF Ausführung.Falls dir die schwarze Schnellklappkurbel der "normalen"Artctica nicht zusagt...es passen auch alle Kurbeln der SPRO Arcs,egal welche,an die Arctica.


----------



## edoA (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Freue mich über jegliche Rückmeldung.

Bisher haben sich eher die Arctica-Jünglinge gemeldet, würde mich auch noch über einige Zauber-Jünglinge freuen 

Wie sieht das Schnurbild der Rollen aus ?
(Habe die Spiderwirw-Invisibraid als 0,20 im Fokus)

Zur CF-Variante, ist die Befürchtung um die Bruchgefahr in der Praxis wirklich begründet ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

So ein dickes 20-er Seil sollte eigentlich jede Rolle vernünftig aufspulen. 
Was willst Du beangeln?

Die Zauber wickelt ein sehr sauberes Bild, auch mit wesentlich dünneren Schnüren als die 20-er.

Zur Arctica kann ich Dir mit Wickelbild nichts zu sagen, aber wenn sie ähnlich gut ihren Dienst verrichtet, wie ne Applause, dann musst schon bald mit ner Lupe hinschauen, um den Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## edoA (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Der größte Zielfisch wäre Huchen.
Zu 90% die Hechtdamen und evtl. Zander.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*



edoA schrieb:


> Freue mich über jegliche Rückmeldung.
> 
> Bisher haben sich eher die Arctica-Jünglinge gemeldet, würde mich auch noch über einige Zauber-Jünglinge freuen
> 
> Wie sieht das Schnurbild der Rollen aus ?



HIER..Ich#h
Schnurbild ist bei beiden top.Die Wormshaft Zauber wickelt etwas enger.Da passt FisherMans Lupenvergleich perfekt.

Sorge macht mir allerdings der geplante Einsatzzweck..schweres Spinnfischen.Dafür würde ich immer auf eine Excenter Ryobi zurückgreifen.Nicht ohne Grund gibts die Wormshaft Modelle nur bis zur 4000er.

Und selbst bei einer 4000er wäre ich vorsichtig, was *schwere* Dauerbelastung angeht.Muss nicht schiefgehen aber kann.Problem sehe ich im Mitnehmer der Spulenachse auf der WS Welle.Der ist nicht,wie bei Shimano auf zusätzl.Achsen geführt sondern stützt sich quasi über einen kleinen Nocken direkt in der Nut der Welle ab.Da ist die Gefahr eines Verkantens/blockieren natürlich grösser.

Die vom Querschnitt her flach/eckig gehaltene Kurbel der CF Modelle steckt schon einiges weg.Und versehentliche Tritte macht selbst eine Vollalukurbel nicht immer mit.


----------



## FranzJosef (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

@Ruhrfischer:
Fischst Du zufaellig die Zauber CF in 2000?
Ich hatte mir die im Netz angeschaut, sieht ja verlockend aus. 
Nu' weiss ich nicht, ob 'ne Penzill, 'ne MagPro oder 'ne Zauber CF... Hmm...

Hoert sich so an, als ob Du mit Deiner Zauber im "gefuehlvollen" Modus ziemlich zufrieden bist?


----------



## edoA (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

@RuhrfischPG
Damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, du machst dir sorgen mit der Zauber als 4000 mit dem Einsatzgebiet da WS, oder generell mit der 4000 Größe ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Er wird das WS-Getriebe meinen. 4000-er Größen sind zum Hechtangeln sehr gut gebräuchlich.


----------



## edoA (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

@FisherMan
Initial hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, dass ich mit der Rolle unter anderem auch auf Huchen will.
Auch noch ok ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

4000er ist ok,aber nicht wirklich als Ryobi/Spro WS.Fürs feinere Fischen bis 3000er Grösse ok aber Huchen dürfte alles andere als fein sein.|supergriDa würde ich zum Excenter Modell greifen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Vom Huchen Angeln habe ich keinen Plan. Wenn ich mich recht entsinnen kann, können das verdammt große "Forellen" werden 

Dann sollte es wohl schon mindestens ne 4000-er sein. Vielleicht musst Du sogar größer einsteigen. Schau doch einfach mal, mit was Deine Kollegen auf Huchen losziehen - also Rollengröße meine ich.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie so ein Huchen zur Sache geht. Eventuell wäre es sinnvoller, aufgrund der zu erwartenden Belastung auf etwas richtig robustes ala Penn Slammer oder Penn Spinfisher umzusatteln.

Grundsätzlich halte ich die Excentergetriebe der Ryobis und deren Clone für sehr robust und sehr gut einsetzbar. Habe ja selbst mehrer Rollen dieses Getriebetyps von Ryobi oder Spro am Start.


----------



## edoA (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Also wie gesagt, Einsatzgebiet mittel bis schweren Spinnfischen. Großsteils Hecht, Zander und 1-2 Mal im Jahr Huchen.

Ist es richtig, das sowohl die Arctica als auch die Zauber in 3000er und 4000er Größe, den selben Body haben und sich nur im Schnurlaufröllchen unterscheiden ?
Das würde ja heißen, dass beide Größen die selbe Stabilität, Kraftübertragung und Bremskraft haben. Richtig ?

Naja, die dortigen Huchenfischer setzen alles mögliche ein. BlackArcs, TwinPower 6000 und einige Zauber 4000er habe ich gesichtet.
Wichtig ist wohl aber allen der stabile Body, und gerne eben FullMetall, da ein Huchen in schnelle Strömungen flüchtet und dort richtig Druck macht.
Hier kommen Wobbler ~15cm, Zöpfe, und Gummis/Shads zum Einsatz. Also keine MONSTER-Köder.

Um noch mal auf die Wahl der Rollengröße zurück zu kommen.
Wählt man die Rollengröße nicht eher anhand des zu werfenden Köders (Größe/Gewicht)?


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Die 3- und die 4000-er Größe unterscheiden sich in der Größe ihrer Spule. Die Größe des Schnurlaufröllchens ist kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal.
Body ist zumindest bei der Zauber und Ihren Clonen gleich.


----------



## edoA (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Ähm, ich meinte natürlich die Spule. Das kommt vom vielen rum editieren... |kopfkrat


----------



## Heti (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

*[FONT=&quot]Hallo Liebe Gemeinde, ich bin in Begriff mir eine neue Rolle zum Forellenfischen zu kaufen. Im Focus ist die Ryobi Zauber L 2000. Hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gemacht? Wenn ja, bitte um eure Meinungen dazu. Benutze überwiegend Daiwa und Shimano Rollen, und von Ryobi hab leider keine Ahnung. Allerdings hört man nur positives und bin sehr gespannt nach eurer Meinung. Vor allem der Preis mit knapp 100€ finde ich nicht schlecht. Ist die Größe 2000 etwa mit Shimano 2500-er vergleichbar, oder fehlt sie doch kleiner aus. Danke euch im Voraus und wünsche ein kräftiges Petri Heil. Grüße Marius
[/FONT]*


----------



## jonnythemaster (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

hallo heti,

ich selber fische jetzt ein knappes jahr die zauber 2000 cf... bin damit sehr zufrieden...läuft butterweich, hat ein sauberes wickelbild   und eine feine bremse...optisch sicherlich eine geschmackssache aber hier stimmt wirklich preis/leistung...

einzigster minuspunkt den man aber locker verkraften kann ist, dass die rolle bei kälteren temperaturen (um den 0 grad celsius punkt rum) etwas laut beim kurbelm wird...

sonst wirklich ein super teil...

man sollte vllt als alternative die ryobi-penzill spin im auge behalten...

von der größe her kommt die 2000er zauber meiner 3000 stadic nix nach...

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bissl weiterhelfen heti...

gruß peter :vik:


----------



## Heti (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

*[FONT=&quot]Hallo Peter, danke erstmal für eine schnelle Antwort! Ich bin eigentlich an teure, qualitativhochwertige Rollen von Daiwa und Shimano gewöhnt. Will aber etwas Abwechslung haben, deshalb bin ich an der Ryobi interessiert. Außerdem dem die Rollen von Ryobi werden sehr gut bewertet und der Preisleistungverhältnis ist sehr gut. Mit dem schweren Lauf bei niedrigen Temperaturen kann es nur mit dem Fett zu tun haben. Es gibt bei einigen Shimano Rollen entweder zu wenig oder zu viel davon in der Rolle, deshalb laufen sie schlecht. Es wird vermutlich auch bei Dir der Fall sein. Ich warte und repariere meine Rollen selber und verwende ausschließlich nur das Beste was der Markt zu bieten hat. Es sind alles Fette und Öle von X-Reel, je nach Größe der Rolle Medium oder Soft und auch für die Bremsscheiben ein spezielles Fett. Das Zeug hat schon Wunder verbracht und bin damit total zufrieden. Kann ich jeder Zeit nur empfehlen, und wenn man selber sich traut die Rolle zu warten bringt echt viel. Eine Frage hätte ich noch; wie groß fehlt die 2000-er Ryobi aus?[/FONT]*


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Falls Du damit die Schnurfassung meinst, kann ich evtl. nen Anhaltspunkt geben:

Auf meine 2000er Applause (identische Spulengröße/Schnurfassung wie bei 2000er Zauber etc.) gehen etwa 190 m von der 0,12er Daiwa T8 (trägt real ca. 6 kg) drauf ohne Unterfütterung.


----------



## Heti (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

*[FONT=&quot]Hallo Peter, danke erstmal für eine schnelle Antwort! Ich bin eigentlich an teure, qualitativhochwertige Rollen von Daiwa und Shimano gewöhnt. Will aber etwas Abwechslung haben, deshalb bin ich an der Ryobi interessiert. Außerdem dem die Rollen von Ryobi werden sehr gut bewertet und der Preisleistungverhältnis ist sehr gut. Mit dem schweren Lauf bei niedrigen Temperaturen kann es nur mit dem Fett zu tun haben. Es gibt bei einigen Shimano Rollen entweder zu wenig oder zu viel davon in der Rolle, deshalb laufen sie schlecht. Es wird vermutlich auch bei Dir der Fall sein. Ich warte und repariere meine Rollen selber und verwende ausschließlich nur das Beste was der Markt zu bieten hat. Es sind alles Fette und Öle von X-Reel, je nach Größe der Rolle Medium oder Soft und auch für die Bremsscheiben ein spezielles Fett. Das Zeug hat schon Wunder verbracht und bin damit total zufrieden. Kann ich jeder Zeit nur empfehlen, und wenn man selber sich traut die Rolle zu warten bringt echt viel. Eine Frage hätte ich noch; wie groß fehlt die 2000-er Ryobi aus? LG.Marius
[/FONT]*


----------



## Purist (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Die Zauber entspricht der Red Arc von Spro, abgesehen von kleinen Änderungen, Spulendesign etc.. Carbonrotor heisst: Plastik. Ist weniger schlimm, wie viele annehmen, schließlich sorgt das für deutlich mehr Laufruhe.


----------



## Heti (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Hallo, danke! Mit welcher Größe von Shimano oder Daiwa kann man die Rolle vergleichen? Gedacht ist sie für Barsch und Forellenangelei.


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Zauber entspricht der Red Arc von Spro, abgesehen von kleinen Änderungen, Spulendesign etc.. Carbonrotor heisst: Plastik. Ist weniger schlimm, wie viele annehmen, schließlich sorgt das für deutlich mehr Laufruhe.



wieso heißt Carbonrotor Plastik?
 Freie Interpretation


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*



Heti schrieb:


> Hallo, danke! Mit welcher Größe von Shimano oder Daiwa kann man die Rolle vergleichen? Gedacht ist sie für Barsch und Forellenangelei.



2000er Ryobi ist einen minimalen Tick kleiner als 2500er Shimanos.

Was den verwendeten Verbundstoff für den Rotor der Zauber L angeht, hat Ryobi da(anders als bei der Zauber CF) aufs Rotormaterial der Ryobi Slam zurückgegriffen.


----------



## Heti (27. April 2015)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber vs Ryobi Artica*

Supi,das bringt mich schon weiter bei Rollenwahl. 
Danke euch und Gruß an alle.
Marius


----------

